# Involuntary Orgasm



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi EmilyCaitlin

Could you try and put my mind at ease, I am 6 weeks preg and I am having Orgasms in my sleep that wake me up and then I am suffering from terrible cramping for 15 to 20 mins afterwards.  LAst night the cramping was that bad it made me physically sick and feel faint.

Is this doing damage to my embies, its getting me really worried.  I have my 7 week scan on Friday and I'm praying everything will be ok.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This is actually quite common, all due to hormones, it won't do any harm, there have been studies that suggest it helps, as the blood flow to your uterus is boosted!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Emily, thats made me feel much better

x


----------

